

Ask HN: How do I fund an open source project management app? - jitnut

I am part of a open source project which has an interesting way to get things done from the network you are part of. We are hoping to crowdfund it via IndieGogo. 
Where I can find backers for such project. 
Any open-source communities you recommend?
======
hkarthik
One option which you may want to explore is Assembly. I haven't used it myself
but I'm interested in potentially launching something on it in the future.

[https://assembly.com/discover](https://assembly.com/discover)

